# Trump to name Supreme Court nominee soon after taking office



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It would appear that President Elect Trump is looking to move on his promises very quickly.



> WASHINGTON - Donald Trump plans to name his Supreme Court nominee very quickly - around the time he's sworn-in as the 45th president, his incoming chief of staff said Wednesday.
> 
> "That's going to be something that we're going to start after the New Year, and certainly by the time we get to inauguration, either shortly before or shortly thereafter," Reince Priebus told Hugh Hewitt's radio show.


Trump to name Supreme Court nominee soon after taking office | New York Post


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Judge Napolitano was on FOX tonight and said he met with Trump for an hour today....and we might get a nominee as early as next week.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I would rather see the impeachment of existing Supreme Court Justices who showed "Bad Behaviour" in the form of the treasonous Affordable Care Act Ruling and the the repeal of the Judicial Act of1869. Impeach 5 of them and keep 3. 

PS; I damn near throw up in my mouth every time I hear mention of the ridiculous name of potentially one of the worst tax and wealth redistribution programs in history, affordable and care have nothing to do with this scam


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This is a good development, the schedule and changes are going to go into production rather quickly.

Word around the web is there is some solid Democrat Senate support for a lot of Trump's fiscal initiatives

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I would rather see the impeachment of existing Supreme Court Justices who showed "Bad Behaviour" in the form of the treasonous Affordable Care Act Ruling and the the repeal of the Judicial Act of1869. Impeach 5 of them and keep 3.
> 
> PS; I damn near throw up in my mouth every time I hear mention of the ridiculous name of potentially one of the worst tax and wealth redistribution programs in history, affordable and care have nothing to do with this scam


Maybe this combined with your line of Pikes gets you the nomination.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He needs to get this done ASAP.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be watching this closely.

Judge Jeannie would be a good choice. :tango_face_grin: Easy to look at and has attitude.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Trump needs to fine a place for her in his group .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I will be watching this closely.
> 
> Judge Jeannie would be a good choice. :tango_face_grin: Easy to look at and has attitude.


I like Judge Jeanine, too. But they already call Trump the "ex-reality show host", I don't see him hiring any TV personalities.


----------

